# Amplificador TDT y TV analógica sintonizadora USB



## mechon (May 16, 2007)

Hola qué tal? soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad esque no tengo muy claro algunas cosas, a ver expongo mi caso a ver si soys capaces de ayudarme, poseo un pc portátil, y a veces, me toca de currar los Domingos, el tema es que me gusta ver deporte, (Nadal, Alonso, etc) y en el curro no lo puedo ver, pues bien, me gustaría que me dijérais algún método fiable y no excesivamente caro para hacer lo siguiente, trabajo de mantenimiento de las autopistas de peaje, con furgoneta y demás, y quiero ke kuando kiera ver algo de eso perderme por ahí de la mano de Dios y poder ver tanto TV-analogica como digital (TDT), de forma fiable, estable y segura, he probado muchas sintonizadoras de pc, pero son una m*erda y no reciben del todo bien la señal, si lo pongo directaente kon la antena de lujo, tanto analógico, komo digital, pero si pongo la antena askerosa ke trae, se ve komo el k*lo, a ver si alguien sabe algún remedio de alguna antena que sea potente y fiable, a ser posible "híbrida" (tando para analogico komo para digital) ke se konecte a 12v al mechero y vaya de lujo, he pensado hacer lo siguiente, me kompro un receptor de TDT de los ke ese usan en kasa, el más pekeño ke enkuentre, pongo un conversor de tensión de 12v a 220 para conectar el TDT y de ahí a la sintonizadora USB, ¿creéis que dará resultado? ke amplificador me akonsejáis sino? muchas gracias y un salu2
PD;: trabajo cerca de la R3, kon lo ke tengo O'donell al lado,lo digo por el pirulí la señal debería de llegar desde mejorada, hasta argando sin problemas, o no?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

El TDT de sobremesa utiliza el mismo sintonizador que las targetas para pc o sea que estas en lo mismo.

EL TDT no esta por tonterias o le llega señal o no le llega, eso que nos quieren vender que es  tal facil es puramente publicidad institucional totalmente engañosa.

Lo unico que te puedo recomendar es que te llegues a una tienda de electronica y que te muestren las antenas que tienen y las dimensiones  ya que  si puedes colocar una normal mejor o una para carabana pero asegurate que pone preparada para TDT.

Tambien podrias utilizar una de "cuernos" preamplificada, pero no esperes gran cosa sobretodo si es de dimensiones reducidad.
Normalmente las de cuernos las podras adaptar al mechero facilmente si llevan el alimentador externo.

Hay algunos modelos de sintonizadores que permiten alimentar un amplificador externo, por lo menos los de sobremesa.

Los amplificador de señal solo funcionan en casos muy concretos, lo que importa es la "calidad" de la señal y no la potencia. 

En una de las instalaciones que al rincipio hice le meti a tope del amplificador y la señal llegaba al tdt al 100% pero la calidad poco mas del 35& o sea no lograba funcionas, al bajarlo y dejarlo sobre unos 89% la calidad subio a casi el 60% funcionando perfectamente sin cortes.


----------



## mechon (May 16, 2007)

oye por cierto, no he entendido una kosa ke has puesto, primero pones la "ganancia" a tope  luego la bajas y ganas fluidez de la señal? pues no lo entiendo...salu2


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

La TDT tiene dos parametros uno es la cantidad de señal y otra la calidad.

Te pongo un simil para que me entiendas, si te GRITO EN LA OREJA te dejo sordo pero no estiendes bien mis palabras.
Si te susurro no me entiendes pero si hablas aunque sea un poco mas fuerte , me cueta pero te entiendo.

SEÑAL= Volumen
CALIDAD= integridad de los datos (tasa de errores)


Lo mismo ocurre en la TDT


En el tema de antenas depende mucho de la ubicacion, si hechas un vistazo en tu zona veras el tipo de antenas, como mas grandes  mas problemas de recepcion.

Sobre todo fijate que la antena llege bien a los 800MHz que es donde suelen estar los cadanes de TDT.

En cuanto a modelos USB no puedo ayudarte, llevo instalados unos 11 modelos distintos de TDT y todos tenian sus pros y bastantes contras.


----------



## mechon (May 16, 2007)

Sobre todo fijate que la antena llege bien a los 800MHz que es donde suelen estar los cadanes de TDT. 
¿como  miro los 800MHz? komo averiguo eso? en el ordenata no me sale nada... salu2


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

En la caja de la antena suelen poner si es compatible con TDT.

Te recomiendo que  mires los alrededores como son las antenas y si tienen una cajeta a 1mtro de la antena, es un amplificador, si ves que en todos hay uno mal rollo porque estas en una zona de recepcion pobre  y difilmente te funcionara una antena "portatil".

Si te dejan poner una antena fija vale la pena ya que una muy buena antena vale unos 40€


----------



## Dano (May 16, 2007)

Tema movido

Saludos


----------

